# Real Estate



## Redhead40 (Apr 30, 2015)

can someone recommend a reputable real estate website or contact for rentals in the Cozumel, can understand, playa Merida areas? I know this has likely been asked but I have not seen it.

Thanks

Stacey


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you use Google to search for *Bienes Raices en venta en Cozumel*, etc., you will find them, as well as private listings.


----------



## Redhead40 (Apr 30, 2015)

RVGRINGO said:


> If you use Google to search for *Bienes Raices en venta en Cozumel*, etc., you will find them, as well as private listings.


Thank you!


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Andale.com.mx


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Actually, Redhead40, the lead sent to you from RVGringo is a site for houses for sale not necessarily for rent and, the Gulf coast at Progreso (Playa Merida), while a nice place, is far from Cozumel Island in the Caribbean and very different in charácter. Frankly, I think the Progreso área is a far better place to rent than Cozumel and the beaches and warm Gulf waters between Progreso and Dzilam de Bravo are marvelous without the excessive tourism that and jacked-up prices one may find in Cozumel. Just my opinión. If you want to rent in either place, go there and wlalk around rather than trust a real estate agent no matter how reputable they may seem to be.


----------

